# Repticon Baltimore May 26 & 27 2012



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Who's going to Repticon Baltimore May 26 & 27? It should be a good amphibian event I'll be there selling salamanders and food items. I saw that Black Jungle will be there. It's always fun to see their stand.

The Timmonium Baltimore area is a good spot for site seeing too.
Repticon Baltimore Main Page


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Being that I missed out on frog day.... 

I will have to settle for Repticon. 


-B


----------



## Paphs (May 12, 2009)

planning on going.


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd like nothing better than an excuse to go and deliver 6 mature Panamanian Auratus, 
6-10 months OTW, if anbody is interested in buying them. I could deliver them there for $20 each or $90 for all 6. (Source: Dr. Keith Tanis/ Frogs-N-Things).


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll be there vending with Josh's Frogs. Should be a good show!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I thought about vending, but it is such BS that Repticon allows a monopoly and only "their" vendor can sell feeders. I was informed I could only offer things they wouldn't have and they said they would have fruit flies, bean beetles and I think springtails and I would not be allowed to sell those. But I was told I could contact them a week in advance to confirm they had those in stock and if they were out "they would allow me to sell them"! Such BS! More than half my sales at shows are for feeders and I am not going to wait until the last minute to see if I am allowed to sell them. Screw them.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> I thought about vending, but it is such BS that Repticon allows a monopoly and only "their" vendor can sell feeders. I was informed I could only offer things they wouldn't have and they said they would have fruit flies, bean beetles and I think springtails and I would not be allowed to sell those. But I was told I could contact them a week in advance to confirm they had those in stock and if they were out "they would allow me to sell them"! Such BS! More than half my sales at shows are for feeders and I am not going to wait until the last minute to see if I am allowed to sell them. Screw them.


That is BS! 

What does "their" vendor mean? If you rented a table wouldn't you be "their" vendor?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Armson said:


> That is BS!
> 
> What does "their" vendor mean? If you rented a table wouldn't you be "their" vendor?


Under Vendor Rules is this:
"Feeder Insects: FeederSource.com is the exclusive provider of feeder insects at all Repticon shows. No other vendor may offer feeder insects at Repticon shows without the prior approval of The Feeder Source."

I contacted The Feeder Source and they were the ones that said they would allow me to vend bugs if they weren't offering the same ones.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

They also have these 'exclusive' dealers

"Frozen Rodents: Mice Direct is the exclusive provider of frozen rodents at all Repticon shows. No other vendor may offer frozen rodents, promote frozen rodent sales, or bring a freezer into any Repticon show without the approval of Mice Direct. Live feeder rodents may be sold by any vendor where local law permits."

"Sand Boas: For shows that Repticon Sponsor SandBoaMorphs.com participates in, no other vendor may display their Sand Boas in deli-cups. Any number of sand boas may be displayed by other vendors in acrylic displays, "critter keepers", etc."

*What kind of BS is that about sand boas. Why in the hell does it matter if another vendor uses a deli cup to display their sand boas...*

Needless to say, I will NEVER do a Repticon show or attend one unless things change.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anybody know if MARS is going to be going on this year?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I will be there with Joshs with plants... if you are looking for anything, shoot me a PM and I will be sure to have it there!


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Armson said:


> Does anybody know if MARS is going to be going on this year?


Repticon has taken the MARS slot. Their are no plans to start MARS again.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

JeremyHuff said:


> I thought about vending, but it is such BS that Repticon allows a monopoly and only "their" vendor can sell feeders. I was informed I could only offer things they wouldn't have and they said they would have fruit flies, bean beetles and I think springtails and I would not be allowed to sell those. Screw them.


That's to bad. Timonium is fairly close for me. I'll take the feeders along in case I can sell them. I have a 4 day week end. It will be nice spending 2 of those days at a reptile show.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I'll be swinging by just to see what's there, not a great show but it's only 20 min from the house, probably picking up some plants for some 10gal vert's for some thumbs.


Scott


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anybody want to setup a time where we could all get together and talk frogs? Maybe a meet greet? Just so you could put faces to names. 

I would hate to go up there and hear "oh you just missed a whole bunch of froggers!"



-B


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Armson said:


> Does anybody want to setup a time where we could all get together and talk frogs? Maybe a meet greet? Just so you could put faces to names.
> 
> I would hate to go up there and hear "oh you just missed a whole bunch of froggers!"
> 
> -B


Sorry, my face will be on vacation in Italia during the meet...

Ciao,
Bob


----------

